
Blockchain pilot to test decentralised solutions for crisis response [pdf] - deproders
https://consensys.net/static/StartBoardPR.pdf
======
patio11
One of the dirty secrets of crisis response is that authority is already
delegated by donors to NGOs, by giving them money. No blockchains or software
required.

The funding campaigns which happen in the hours after an event happens do not
raise funds for the response effort; they merely piggyback on it for marketing
effect.

------
soconfused1
Consensys is constantly implementing lots of useless solutions for attention
grabbing subjects to try to drive the price up on the cryptocurrency they hold
a lot of. Almost all of their ideas do not actually work in the real world.

~~~
pudo
I'd guess they've found a great match: never have I seen a community so prone
to irrational hypes around random new technologies as the international
development and humanitarian aid communities.

The whole blockchain narrative will be a feast for them, probably with the end
result that some overworked local medical workers will now have to deal with
semi-broken blockchain apps to buy fresh toilet paper.

Many lives will be improved (in Brooklyn, NY).

